# Aurora Steering Wheel Controllers



## rob888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has wired up the old Aurora Steering Wheel Controllers to AFX Tomy track. Would like to use a couple for ghost racing on a four lane layout. Any help appreciated-Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rob, it is a controller like most others that are basic. it would seem an easy deal. I haven't tried it, but I think you can accomplish that pretty easy. and it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually, I had something like this set up for a little while. I set up one of the new AW dragstrips with a dead/coast section after the traps and one of those steering wheel controllers set to bring the car back down the return road. I used a connector that I cut off a dead Tomy controller. It worked just fine. 

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I do it all the time... they are controllers and can be set to a fixed speed for the "ghost racing".

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I too do it all the time. I am so alone...........

Seriously it does work well. I use a faster car that stays on the track and race against it with a slower car that I control.

Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You bet!

I have one for each lane that I use for a track cleaning. Just set it and forget it. Works great for the ghost racer too. I also use one on the bench for dinking with chassis; lapping gears, scuffing tires and general testing.


----------



## rob888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I to would like to wire it to a Tomy plug but not sure how. I have attached a picture of the controller I want to use. Two screws on the top and two along the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Under normal circumstances, the 2 bottom screws go to the transformer, and the top screws would go to the track. I believe the bottom left screw and either top screw will work. If it's dead, flick the reverse switch. A quick check with an ohm meter will answer that. Whatever side reacts to the ohm meter will be the screws you need to connect to a spare stock Tomy controller plug. The only catch is the reverse button will only work in that one direction. Make sure the ohm meter reacts to the variables of the steering wheel. The other side of the controller will just be "on".


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just an FYI...If I am correct, there are two different Aurora steering wheel controllers; one for Vibrators and another for T-Jets. You can't use the vibrator version for DC. I believe the vibrator version only has three screws, with the top screw centered on the controller.

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Just an FYI...If I am correct, there are two different Aurora steering wheel controllers; one for Vibrators and another for T-Jets. You can't use the vibrator version for DC. I believe the vibrator version only has three screws, with the top screw centered on the controller.
> 
> Joe


The vibe wheel controllers work fine. They dont have a reverse switch or a disconnect/brake switch though.

It's the vibe transformer @24 VAC that couldnt be used with permanent magnet DC motors.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I ran across this method...*

Now I'm cornfuzed. Sounds different than your's Joe. I always wanted to try this. Could somebody sketch a diagram of how they did it? Maybe label which screws are which. I tried it once but it didn't work. I thought the controller was dead. thanks in advance. :thumbsup:

1: Remove a controller plug from a Tomy AFX controller.

2: Strip wire cover off the lose end of the wires.

3: Attach both ends to the "Pack" screws of the controller. (One wire per screw)

4: With a small piece of wire, connect the "Track" screws together, do not connect them to anything else.

Step 5: Plug into track

Step 6: Begin driving!


----------



## Lydellses6 (Aug 27, 2021)

rob888 said:


> Wondering if anyone has wired up the old Aurora Steering Wheel Controllers to AFX Tomy track. Would like to use a couple for ghost racing on a four lane layout. Any help appreciated-Thanks.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rob888 said:


> Wondering if anyone has wired up the old Aurora Steering Wheel Controllers to AFX Tomy track. Would like to use a couple for ghost racing on a four lane layout. Any help appreciated-Thanks.


Something nobody has mentioned - your ghost racer will be limited to the speed it can take your sharpest curve at. This will make it so slow on the straights that it will present little challenge for the live racers. Instead, try setting the ghost's wheel controller at or near top speed, and put a length of electrical tape over one power rail just before each curve. If the ghost car still spins, add a bit of tape to one end of your original piece. Soon you'll have a ghost car that's fast on the straights and taking the corners closer to the edge of spinning. Once you're happy with the tape setup, mark the beginnings and ends of the tape sections on the track or off to the side, so you can set up the same arrangement quickly and easily over and over. 

If your car loosens up while running and begins to spin out, or if you switch to a faster ghost car, no need to fiddle with all the tape lengths; just turn down the wheel controller's speed until the car can make all the corners.

The system also works for display running - I once had a Christmas tree display with an Aurora (lock-and-joiner) overpass bridge track - the one like a giant hump. I isolated the climbing sections of the bridge to give the skinny-tired cars extra voltage for enough speed to make it up the grade, But then, they had enough power to launch off the top of the bridge. A piece of tape just before the crest let them take it smoothly.

-- D


----------



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

I know reviving an old thread here BUT Id like to add.
I use two of these on my track to race/play with my young daughter. When I want to really race I turn them to off make sure the switch is set to forward and aligator clip my gun controller across two of the wires and its gun controller only......the wheel is out of the circuit.


----------

